# Leech infestation in my shrimp tank



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Buying plants from eBay that come from outside the United States is a bad idea, as you've discovered. Beyond that, it's illegal.

Are you sure they're not just detritus or some other worms? Do you have photos of them?


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

If you don't have any shrimp in the tank, get a loach or a another fish. I usually do mosquito eaters, when things get out of control with planaria.


----------



## D-raw (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah never again, i am 100% they are leeches, they stick to the wall with their mouths, they move by retracting and expanding, the largest one i pulled out looks like a caterpillar with a flower shapped mouth. The babies look like small earthworms i will try to take pictures. 

Most the leeches are burried in the substrate and move around there


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Get pics I have never heard of anyone getting these from evil bay. But I would not doubt it


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

I got leeches with an HC order from a domestic seller.... it took me FOREVER to figure out what they were, and a long time to get rid of them all. I eventually killed them all with fenbendazole but it took a while and more treatments than I think would have been necessary for other worms..


----------



## PremierLegal (Mar 9, 2013)

I was actually curious as to how ebay could ship a plant or other sort of things from the overseas.

You can get rid of leeches by putting some raw chopped liver in burlap or j cloth over night. It should be full of them in the morning. You have to repeat till you get no more.


----------



## DubSmacks (Apr 25, 2012)

I would get some snail killer and nuke the tank. Those things will take forever with fenbendazole and still there would be no guarantee. If that fails then you may have to resort to even more drastic measures. Please note that with snail killer, you wouldn't be able to have inverts in the tank.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

"Ease note that with snail killer, you wouldn't be able to have inverts in the tank. "

Yeah, that's the BIG drawback...


----------



## DubSmacks (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah but they will all be killed and you could still have fish in that tank. BTW even if you followed all the directions on the bottle, the snail killer will make it so that the tank will be fish only. Any inverts will be killed until you basically do a year down and change out the substrate.


----------

